# Shades of night Lucite & Aluminum



## Dalecamino (Aug 14, 2011)

No! These are NOT black & white photos. :biggrin: Made this one this week. Using the triple start tap & die for the cap. And, my new 8x.75 tap & die for the nib. As was suggested to me, the finer threads made quite a difference in function and, appearance. I did get the nubs on the ends sanded off but, the finial is not quite flush with the cap. I'll look at that closer on the next one. Thanks for looking and, comments welcome.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 14, 2011)

CHuck you have become a pen making monster ;-] The grooves are a nice design touch on the parts.


----------



## BradG (Aug 14, 2011)

very nicely done Chuck


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome work as always.


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 14, 2011)

VERY nice


----------



## el_d (Aug 14, 2011)

That look great Chuck. 

Looks like your having some fun.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 14, 2011)

Outstanding Chuck. Looks like you're having loads of fun with the new metal lathe.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks friends! Yes, I think the most fun is cranking both of those wheels at the same time to make the nib. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Mapster (Aug 14, 2011)

Great looking pen, the black and aluminum are perfect together, and like Mike said, the grooves make all the difference!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 14, 2011)

Chuck - It is nice to see that you are putting your new lathe to good work and making more than metal shavings.  

The nose cone on this one looks pretty darn good.  Well done my friend.


----------



## leslie hines (Aug 14, 2011)

Great looking pen like the metal woork


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 14, 2011)

Mapster said:


> Great looking pen, the black and aluminum are perfect together, and like Mike said, the grooves make all the difference!


Thanks Marshall! That's exactly what I was thinking when I ordered these blanks from IPD :wink:



IPD_Mr said:


> Chuck - It is nice to see that you are putting your new lathe to good work and making more than metal shavings.
> 
> The nose cone on this one looks pretty darn good. Well done my friend.


 Thank you Mike. I knew I could do it again :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice job Chuck! You beat me to the aluminum cap/acrylic barrel combo. I like it! Excellent job notching for the clip too. I really had to go looking for it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 15, 2011)

leslie hines said:


> Great looking pen like the metal woork


Thanks Leslie. It really is different on the metal lathe.



bluwolf said:


> Very nice job Chuck! You beat me to the aluminum cap/acrylic barrel combo. I like it! Excellent job notching for the clip too. I really had to go looking for it.


 Thanks Mike! I may have beat you to it but, I'm anxiously waiting to see what YOU come up with.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a beaut Chuck!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 15, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> That's a beaut Chuck!


 Thank you Jeff!


----------



## spilperson (Aug 15, 2011)

I can only hope to get there one day...really nice work.

You mentioned having to turn both wheels at the same time...I am not sure if you were serious, so forgive me if I am being stupid...has anyone tried a ball-turning attachment on a lathe to make nibs? It can definitely make curves like that. You can make one yourself or buy one...I think Little Machine Shop carries them.

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2569&category=

(is that against the rules?)


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Frank. You just have to take the leap. I was fortunate to have a skilled turner close by (pretty close) Thank you for the link and, no, it's not against the rules, as far as I know. I'm still saving up for the 4 jaw chuck. When I mentioned turning both wheels, I was going for a straighter cone shape. It's tricky and, as you can see, it's not very straight.

I appreciate your comments.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 15, 2011)

You better start selling some pens Chuck. That way you can tell Suzanne you need the Chuck to complete an order:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 15, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> You better start selling some pens Chuck. That way you can tell Suzanne you need the Chuck to complete an order:biggrin:


 Great idea Ernie. HOWEVER.....I've discovered it's better not to tell her anything:redface: I got my compressor without telling her:wink: Can I sell you a pen :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 16, 2011)

Now that's funny. Gwen asked me the other day what all this stuff is being delivered by UPS and the Post Office. I told her my Pen Studio has a don't ask, don't tell policy.:wink: And you know I'd buy any of your pens. They are all spectacular.


----------



## spilperson (Aug 16, 2011)

> When I mentioned turning both wheels, I was going for a straighter cone shape. It's tricky and, as you can see, it's not very straight.



honestly, I think a gentle curve looks better than a perfect cone would.

F


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 17, 2011)

Chuck,
Wow.  I like that one.  Nice job on the nib, classy look.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 17, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Now that's funny. Gwen asked me the other day what all this stuff is being delivered by UPS and the Post Office. I told her my Pen Studio has a don't ask, don't tell policy.:wink: And you know I'd buy any of your pens. They are all spectacular.


Exactly! I think that might be a good policy to maintain. So, which pen would you like?:biggrin: Thanks Ernie:wink:



spilperson said:


> > When I mentioned turning both wheels, I was going for a straighter cone shape. It's tricky and, as you can see, it's not very straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks F. It worked out OK. But, still FUN.:biggrin:



cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> Wow. I like that one. Nice job on the nib, classy look.


Thanks Cris. I needed a little class :biggrin:


----------

